# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  چکار کنم زیر5000بیارم؟

## fateme12

سلام من پارسال نه هزارو هشتصد منطقه دو شدم و خدایی خوب نخوندم آزمون جامع کنکورهای سال قبلم ندادم.متاسفانه امسال باز تنبلی کردم وآزمون شرکت نکردم از اول عید شروع به خوندن کردم.اگه بخوام رتبه زیر5000 منطقه دو بیارم چکارهایی تو این مدت انجام بدم؟درصد‌های پارسالم رو میگم ببینید پایم چطوره؟زیست و عربی50دینی80 زبان ریاضی فیزیک15ادبیات60شیمی32استعداد  م تو دروس حفظی عالیه اما محاسباتی ضعیفم؛کسی بوده با شرایط من سه ماهه موفق شده باشه؟پایم صفر محسوب میشه؟

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام من پارسال نه هزارو هشتصد منطقه دو شدم و خدایی خوب نخوندم آزمون جامع کنکورهای سال قبلم ندادم.متاسفانه امسال باز تنبلی کردم وآزمون شرکت نکردم از اول عید شروع به خوندن کردم.اگه بخوام رتبه زیر5000 منطقه دو بیارم چکارهایی تو این مدت انجام بدم؟درصد‌های پارسالم رو میگم ببینید پایم چطوره؟زیست و عربی50دینی80 زبان ریاضی فیزیک15ادبیات60شیمی32استعداد  م تو دروس حفظی عالیه اما محاسباتی ضعیفم؛کسی بوده با شرایط من سه ماهه موفق شده باشه؟پایم صفر محسوب میشه؟


سلام 
پایه صفر نیستی 
رتبتم در حد متوسط بوده 
واسه چند ماه باقی مونده آزمون و تست زیاد کار کن و مباحثی که قوی هستی و مسلطی رو تثبیت کن 
بقیه مباحثی هم که ضعف داری کار کن وقت زیاده
بازم تاکید میکنم آزمون زماندار و تست زیاد کار کن معجزشو میبینی .

----------

